# 94 Altima Fuse Blows



## daone262 (May 10, 2005)

I have a 94 Altima and over the past couple weeks, whenever the car has been sitting in the parking lot in direct sunlight, the "Electrical Parts" fuse (10v) will blow. I've replaced the fuse about 4 times. When I go to crank up the engine, the A/C (automatic) will cut on for a second (without me pressing anything) and then turn off, and will not respond to any button pressed. The cruise control won't work, or the power windows. Also, O/D will not work. However, other electrical parts such as keyless entry, power doors, sunroof, etc, will work. I've checked all relays and they are in good order. I've had this car for a couple years and never had this problem. Thanks in advance for any help. ~Justin


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

daone262 said:


> I have a 94 Altima and over the past couple weeks, whenever the car has been sitting in the parking lot in direct sunlight, the "Electrical Parts" fuse (10v) will blow. I've replaced the fuse about 4 times. When I go to crank up the engine, the A/C (automatic) will cut on for a second (without me pressing anything) and then turn off, and will not respond to any button pressed. The cruise control won't work, or the power windows. Also, O/D will not work. However, other electrical parts such as keyless entry, power doors, sunroof, etc, will work. I've checked all relays and they are in good order. I've had this car for a couple years and never had this problem. Thanks in advance for any help. ~Justin


sounds like something is shorting that circuit out. you need to trace that circuit and see what is going on. start testing different parts in the circuit until you find the largest amp draw. hopefully that should lead you to the problem.


----------



## Nagoo81 (Jun 13, 2005)

daone262 said:


> I have a 94 Altima and over the past couple weeks, whenever the car has been sitting in the parking lot in direct sunlight, the "Electrical Parts" fuse (10v) will blow. I've replaced the fuse about 4 times. When I go to crank up the engine, the A/C (automatic) will cut on for a second (without me pressing anything) and then turn off, and will not respond to any button pressed. The cruise control won't work, or the power windows. Also, O/D will not work. However, other electrical parts such as keyless entry, power doors, sunroof, etc, will work. I've checked all relays and they are in good order. I've had this car for a couple years and never had this problem. Thanks in advance for any help. ~Justin


I have a 1994 Altima also and this same thing has been happening, but with the "Windows" fuse (the bottom-most fuse on the left side). In addition to my power windows not working, the ABS light comes on and the throttle slips. It seems to happen randomly while driving. 

I also have not had this happen before and like daone's problem, this has been happening in the hot weather. It has been very hot here in Philly. I wonder if that is a main cause. Btw, I have 115k miles on the car.


----------

